# Miniteich und Minibachlauf



## randy666 (8. Juni 2013)

Hi,

in meinem Hirn spinnt neben dem Miniteich (150 - 170 l)  am Rande der Terrasse auch ein ebenso Minibachlauf herum.
Das ganze hat eher optische Ziele - ich wil keine Fische und eing so wenig Pflanzen wie möglich
E ssll so aussehen wie ein alpiner Bergsee und sich so in meinen Steingarten üer der Teinmauer integrieren...

Strmkabel veregen wäre kein Thema ich möchte es aber vermeiden.

Ergo: Kann man einen kleinen Plätscherbach mit rund 50 - 65 cm Höhe (immer gemessen von der Wasseroberflöche oder, wegen des hdrostatischen Drucks?) per Solar betreiben?

Esgibt vieles beim Baumarkt und bei Amazon, ein zwei Tipps, was sich bewährt wären daher toll. Oder auch ne verlässliche Marke?

Danke 

Randy


----------



## randy666 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibauchlauf mit Solar?*

OK, eigene Recherche und eine Besuch beim Fachhandel hat mir diese Idee aus dem Kopf gestoßen - Netzstrom is the way to go...

Brauchbares Solar ist zu teuer.

LG, Randy

CLOSED


----------



## randy666 (13. Juli 2013)

*Pumpe für Minibauchlauf am Minteich*

Hi zusammen,

für meinen Miniteich möchte ich einen ebenso kleinen Bachlauf basteln.
Der "Teich" ist die kleinste OASE-Teichform mit 150 Liter.
Man muss ja klein anfangen ...

Als Pumpe würdte ich die OASE Aquarius Fontain Set 1000 oder 1500 nutzen wollen, die kleinen wurden mir vom Fachhändler empfohlen.

Beie Pumpen gibt es bei Amazon deutlich günstiger als den Katalogpreis. Was meint ihr, besser die 1500 nehmen für mehr Wasser? Oder lohnt sich das bei einem Bachlauf mit 1,5 meter Länge und rund 50 cm Gefälle nicht?

Danke euch.

Randy

PS. Beim Händler waren sie sehr nett, konnte aber ihre Amüsiertheit über meine Teichformbestellung (35 EUR) nicht unterdrücken. Schließlich stehen da alleine Quellsteine zum Stückpreis von 1500 Steine rum .. War lustig


----------



## randy666 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pumpe für Minibauchlauf am Minteich*

Was ist eig von Pontec zu halten?
Ist das die Billigreihe von OASE?

und was ist eig von Oase zu halten?

Nicht, dass es für meine Low-Tec-Anwednung relvenat werde, es interessiert mich halt  

LG, Randy


----------



## Uwe.SH (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibauchlauf mit Solar?*

Moin Randy

Die Solar Teichpumpe Palermo-S müßte auch gehen.
Förderhöhe max 80 cm 300L Stunde ( macht mehr bei mir ca. 110-120 cm)

Auf das Steigrohr kannst du einen Schlauch schieben.


----------



## misudapi (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibauchlauf mit Solar?*

Hallo Randy,
habe erst seit kurzen einen Teich mit Solarpumpe, fürs Geplätzer. Nach der ganzen Recherche habe ich mich dann für die Leistungstärkere entschieden. Lieber etwas regelmässig gedrosselt laufenlassen , als ständig  voll Pulle, in den Hoffnung dass sie länger hält. Ob meine Theorie stimmt, weis ich nicht, hoffe es aber.
Übrigens habe ich eine Solarpumpe *mit Akku*.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Zacky (13. Juli 2013)

*Miniteich und Minibauchlauf*

Ich habe mal die Beiträge/Themen zusammengeführt, damit es übersichtlicher bleibt und die Fragen und Antworten, ja direkt zusammen gehören.


----------



## Nori (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibauchlauf mit Solar?*

Bei so kleinen Fördermengen ist Solar durchaus ein Thema - und zwar mit einer kleinen Inselanlage wie es sie als Set um die 150,- € gibt.
Allerrdings gibts für die gebotene Leistung auch eine 30-40,- € netzbetribene Pumpe und dann für 100,- € Strom - ich denke da kann man lange damit "Plätschern"!

Gruß Nori


----------



## randy666 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibauchlauf mit Solar?*

Ah, jetzt war ich etwas verwirrt, wo meine Beiträge sind...

Ich bin zwar nicht der Meinung, dass all die Themen unbedingt zusammen gehören, aber: euer Hausrecht, also trotzdem Danke für die Modarbeit.

Ich werde die Sache mit Solar im Auge behalten - der Preisunterschied und der Stromverbrauch ist aber in der Tat ein Thema ...


Ach ja, es geht nur um ein Geplätscher, sondern um einen kleinen Bachlauf...


Die Frage hinsichtlich Pontec und OASE ist noch nicht geklärt ;-)
Wie isn das nun?

LG Randy


----------



## Nori (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibauchlauf mit Solar?*

...auch ein Bachlauf plätschert!
Ich bin von einer 1000-er bis 15000-er Pumpe ausgegangen - so wie es von dir vorgegeben war.

Ich verwende eine 1500-er Ubbink für einen kleinen Engel-Wasserspeier - der Strahl aus seiner Amphore geht halt fingerdick ca. 1m weit in den Teich.

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein kleiner Bachlauf damit nicht zu realisieren - da sollte schon ne 3-4000-er Pumpe arbeiten - ob das dann allerdings bei einem 150-er Becken noch funktioniert?

Gruß Nori


----------



## randy666 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibauchlauf mit Solar?*

hmmm ja, spannend! 

Ich glaube, man muss es einfach probieren, oder?

Sehe ich es im übigen richtig, dass man den Bächleinlauf am einfachsten mit Teichfolie und Steinen drauf realisiert?


LG, Randy


----------



## Zacky (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibauchlauf mit Solar?*

Die Oase-Pumpen sind allesamt gut. Sie haben ein gute andauernde Leistung und im Vergleich zu Fördermenge/Stromverbrauch ist Oase m.M.n. auch Marktführer. Das schlägt sich natürlich im Preis nieder, aber ich halte diesen auch unter Berücksichtigung der Garantieleistungen für angemessen.

Ob nun Pontec eine Tochtergesellschaft oder einer Ableger von Oase ist, vermag ich leider nicht zu sagen. Aber das Thema hatten wir schon mal irgendwo hier im Forum.  ...ich kann ja mal suchen, vielleicht finde ich da noch was...


----------



## Nori (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibauchlauf mit Solar?*

Btw:

Hab Oben ne "0" zuviel vergeben - sollte heißen "1000 - 1500 Lit/h".

Gerade bei so kleinen Pumpen wird die Stromersparnis durch die Verwendung einer Oase-Pumpe rel. überschaubar sein.
Ich pers. verwende Laguna und bin damit sehr zufrieden (Szandzeit und Stromverbrauch).

Aber auch die gängigen "Eco-Pumpen" für kleines Geld werden ihren Zweck erfüllen - bei 1/4 bis 1/6-tel der Kosten einer Oase (unter berücksichtigung des Stromverbrauchs) sind diese Pumpen immer einer Alternative.

Da gabs aber auch schon ellenlange Debatten darüber ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## randy666 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibauchlauf mit Solar?*

OK, super.

ch hba jetzt einfach mla so ne Pumpe geordert, mal sehen Wenn es nix taugt kommt sie halt in meinen Maurerkübel auf der terasse - der TRennd ght ja zum Zweitteich 

OK, aktuell suche ich Ideen für so nen Bachlauf.
Also wenn ich in dem Fall von einem Bach spreche meine ich eig. ein kleines 150 cm langes Rinnsal, dass meinen "Teich" *räusper* mit wasser speist/umwälzt.

Wie macht mans?

Verlauf ohne alles mit Erde und Steinen vorformen, dann Foie drüber und dann verkleiden?
Ist es so einfach?

LG, Randy

P.S.: Kann ich den Titel editieren? Das Solar ist aktuell nicht mehr aktuell ...


----------



## Zacky (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibauchlauf*

Titel geändert - Ist das so recht!?


----------



## pema (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibauchlauf*

Hallo,
kannst du nicht mal wenigstens eine Zeichnung von deinem Vorhaben produzieren und uns zeigen?
Ich persönlich finde es sehr schwierig, einen natürlich wirkenden kleinen Bachlauf hin zu bekommen. Ist die geförderte Wassermenge zu gering - läuft das Wasser unter den Steinen her und du siehst nichts davon. 
Wichtig sind meines Erachtens nach immer Staustufen, in denen sich das Wasser sammelt um dann weiter bergab zu strömen.
Wie stellst du dir den Miniteich vor...so mit kaum Pflanzen, wie du geschrieben hast. Ich befürchte mal: ein klarer Minibergsee wird das nicht
petra


----------



## randy666 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibauchlauf*

Hi,

ein Foto mach ich morgen, dann seht ihr das Elend mal 

Eine Zeichnung bin ich schon am machen, ich kann hat nicht zeichnen ... 

Das mit dem Bergsee meinte ich so, dass dass Ganzen eben eher nach Steingarten, als nach Waldsee aussehen soll.

Wie also so ein Bachlauf aufbauen - ich hab schon einiges im Netz gesehen. Da wurde es immer so gemacht, wie ich beschrieben habe, man macht es also mit Teichfolie, ja?

Staustufen habe ich auch vor zu machen, alleerdings ändern die ja an der Wassermenge nix, warum sind die dann so wichtig?

LG, Randy



LG, Randy


----------



## randy666 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibauchlauf*

So, hier Bilder der Baustelle.

Wir haben eben die vorherige Steinmauer abgerissen und mit anderen Steinen neu hochgezogen.
Wir wollten es mehr wie eine Mauer machen, wodurch auch mehr Platz im Beet entsteht.

Die Teichform soll in den rechten Bereich auf Seite der Treppe kommen.
Der "Bach" soll dann von links über eine S-Form von hinten in die Form fließen.
Strom kommt von hinten aus dem Schuppen.

LG, Randy

PS: Hart, da siehts aus wie im Herbst ...


----------



## randy666 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibauchlauf*

So, der Teich ist inzwischen drin und ich bin am gestalten den Minibachlaufes.

Auf Grund der Kürze und der finalen Schmalheit des Laufes habe ich aber Schwierigkeiten die Folie auszurichten bzw richtig hinzu legen. Wie macht ihr das also genau?

Bisher abe ich mit größeren Flussteinen den Lauf gesäumt und zwei Stufen mittels alter Randsteinstücke eingesrichtet. Aber wenn die Folie dann drauf ist, siehts komisch aus und die Folie hält auch nich da wo sie sein soll ...

Was ich auch komisch finde: Wie macht man den Übergang der Folie in den Teich. Die Folie ist ja deutlich breiter als der Lauf (ca 80 cm breit, der Aug rund 25cm) und daher sieht man die Foie immer... Wie macht der Profi das? 

Danke für eine wenig Hilfe 

LG, Randy


----------



## randy666 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibauchlauf*

So, keine Bock mehr auf die Folienausrichterei :smoki

Ich war eben im Steinbruch und habe mir einige flache mittelgroße Vorarlberger geholt samt Bruchstücken.
ich versuche nun 3 Steinbachaufbecken zu modellerien, die ich dann auf die dann breit ausgelegte Folie positioniere. 

Auf diese Weise hoffe ich mit ein nch natürlicheres Bild und keine sichtbare Folie.

Mal sehen  

LG, Randy


----------



## randy666 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibachlauf*

So hier ein paar Bider vom Bau

Der Teichboden wurde mit Sand ausgekleidet, dann der Teich eingesetzt und die Seiten zusammen mit dem Wasserstand erst mit Sand und dann mit feiner Erde eingschlämmt - das passt denke ich.

Auf dem dritten Bild sieht man den blöden Bachlauf ohne Folie.

Das letzte Bild zeigt meine Bachlaufschlaen aus Stein und Beton - mal sehen ob das hält, wenn nicht, auch net schlimm - man lernt ja nie aus...

Any hints?

LG, Randy


----------



## randy666 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibachlauf*

Oje... Nachdem ich festgestellt habe, dass die Bachlaufschalen zu hoch werden - war eig. klar - hab ich sie erst mal vor Wut in Eck gepfeffert 

Dabei sind alle aufbetonierten Steine ohnehin weggefallen - erst mal nen Kaffe zum entspannen, für Bier ist ja noch zu früh  

Nun habe ich die olle Folie wieder rausgezgen und einen einfachen leicht gekurvten Lauf modelliert und Steine reingelegt - sieht auch ganz nett aus - vllt. ist das für nen Anfänger etwas zu viel mit den Kaskaden

So, eben noch schön tief in den Finger geschitten - an nem Stein!
Gottsedank regnet es jetzt, sonst hätte ich noch irgendwass kaputt gemacht ... :sauer
ich dachte immer, Teicharbeit sei entspannend 

Mal sehen wie es sich nun entwickelt - vllt habt ihr ja Interesse, weiter mitzulesen. 

Ich werde berichten :smoki

LG, Randy


----------



## lotta (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibachlauf*

Hallo Randy,
nun klinke ich mich auch mal ein
Zuerst möchte ich dir sagen: *NICHT AUFGEBEN! * Es ist noch kein Meister, vom Himmel gefallen
Um deinen Bachlauf zu realisieren, und die "Folienausrichterei" einfacher zu gestalten, 
brauchst du ein größeres Stück Folie, sonst klappt das mit der Kurve nicht so richtig, oder du musst kleben, schweißen oder ähnliches.
Ohne Folie, unter deinem Bachlauf, wirst du sicher nicht glücklich... den bekommst du so kaum dicht, höchstens mit Beton und doppeltem Dichtstoffanstrich.
Wenn du magst, kannst ja mal meinen Bachbau (im Link) anschauen, 
hier nur ein aktuelles Foto vom Bach 
wenn er auch ein wenig größer ist, so doch im selben Prinzip errichtet.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir ein wenig Mut zusprechen, 
damit du es erneut und frisch motiviert versuchen kannst.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## randy666 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibachlauf*

Jo danke 

Es wa aber nie der kan ohne Folie zu arbeiten, ich wollte die Folie aber nur als Notdichtung nutzen, nun ist sie eben wieder das eig. Bett...

Hab mich ja schon beruhigt   

Danke für den Zuspruch, das wird schon werden!

LG, Randy


----------



## randy666 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibachlauf*

So, ers mal fertig 
Was meint die Kraut?

LG, Randy


----------



## pema (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibachlauf*

Hallo Randy,
ich bin zwar nicht 'die Kraut', aber ich sage : zu viele und zu große Steine um den Teich herum. Es ergibt kein 'natürliches' Gesamtbild, wenn man eine so kleine Wasserstelle mit solchen Riesenbrocken umlegt.
Kleinere Steine, ein paar kleine Pflanzen mehr - und es könnte den Eindruck eines Miniaturbergsees erwecken. Und den möchtest du doch
petra


----------



## randy666 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Miniteich und Minibachlauf*

Danke fürs Feedback 

Ich hab halt erst mal das verwendet, was ich da hatte.
Ich sehe den Teich usw als längeres Projekt an.

Ich bin schon bald wieder im Steinbruch und schaue nach weiteren Steinen 
Die Polygonalplatten um den Teich sind halt praktisch weil sie viel vom schwarzen Rand verdecken und gut halten. Viele kleine Steine bekomm ich nicht übr den Rand geschichtet, ohne  dass sie abrutschen ...

Die ganz große Stein außenrum sind aber unabdingbar - das ist meine Steinmauer 

In den Bachlauf kommt noch Steinfolie und ich zementiere noch ein paar Stufen rein, mal sehen 

Geil ist aber schon jetzt: Die Unterwasserbeleuchtung bei Nacht!

Danke, Randy


----------



## randy666 (17. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Somer und ein "Winter" später ... 

Gestern habe ich den Teich ausgeschöft und rausgerissen.

Warum?

Der Platz war einfach schlecht. Viel Sonne und Baum drüber --> Wasser kippt, Algen, stinkt. Bäh!

Ich versuche nun ein neues Projekt: ein schnöder Plätscherbrunnen 

Parallel möchte ich als Vogelbad noch was mit Bachschalen probieren, mal sehen 


Danke für eure tolle Hilfe und für die vielen Infos im Forum.

LGR


----------

